# HELP! Broken Co2 part



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Not much of a handy guy.. was moving some stuff around the tank and the co2 system drops. This is the only damage. I am hoping I don't have to go out and buy a new solenoid or bubble counter or both... too clumsy.

I don't even know what this part is called but it connects the bubble counter with the solenoid. The co2 cannot travel to the tank anymore.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hard to tell defiantly, but it appears you have a 10/32 UNF male barb coming from the needle valve with some type of rigid tubing connecting to a fitting that is screwed on to the elbow.
If you can get the white piece off of the barb coming from the needle valve you can just run tubing from the needle valve & use a inline bubble counter such as the fluval bubble counter

http://aquafinatic.com/fluval-co2-bubble-counter/
or
http://aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=up&PSIZE=CBCWC&PTYPE=CO2 Accessories

Of course this is dependant that my assumption is right
you can also just replace the piece that broke if you find out what it is.
Regards


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

charlie1 said:


> Hard to tell defiantly, but it appears you have a 10/32 UNF male barb coming from the needle valve with some type of rigid tubing connecting to a fitting that is screwed on to the elbow.
> If you can get the white piece off of the barb coming from the needle valve you can just run tubing from the needle valve & use a inline bubble counter such as the fluval bubble counter
> 
> http://aquafinatic.com/fluval-co2-bubble-counter/
> ...


You are awesome! You are right about the barb. I managed to peel off the white tubing and unscrewed the fitting on the counter, stuck airline tubing to connect the needle valve and bubble counter. All running again, phew!


----------

